# Installing a Fence Post on a multiple slope



## rick_E (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm trying to replace some fence in a sloped yard. One of the posts needs to go in at a point where the yard is sloping both downhill in the direction of the fence run and downhill into the neighbors yard. Need help securing it. I tried to build the base up with dirt and put it in with concrete but it's already moving around. I've included some pics to help explain.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

rick_E said:


> I'm trying to replace some fence in a sloped yard. One of the posts needs to go in at a point where the yard is sloping both downhill in the direction of the fence run and downhill into the neighbors yard. Need help securing it.* I tried to build the base up with dirt and put it in with concrete but it's already moving around.* I've included some pics to help explain.


Ayuh,.... How deep is the post,..?? the concrete,..??

More bracin' 'tween the posts will help stabilize the whole fence,...


----------



## rick_E (Feb 17, 2015)

It's about 20 inches deep on the highest side with concrete all around. It still moves around in the ground though. That dirt in that slope is soft. The same arrangement worked all up and down the rest of the yard but not there.

You think adding a middle brace on either side would help? The movement is more side to side. The other thought I had was dig it away, add a vee-shaped temp wall of 2x4s and backfill it with more concrete, then remound the dirt against the new bigger plug.

Still working out the angle on the other side up where it will meet the corner post too. It's a compound angle that I've never attempted before.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

rick_E said:


> It's about 20 inches deep on the highest side .


:laughing: thats your problem right there. go 3'+ and at least 8" round. do not backfill = dig the hole, set post add concrete.


----------

